# unable to connect my iphone to windows xp.



## scerab

I just bought an iphone which is my first mac producet and i am very keen to learn how to use it. but i cant seem to connect it to the internet through USB when i connect my iphone to my windows XP PC. please can any one help me connect my Iphone to the net? when i connect my iphone all i get is the camara photos i cant even send video or music files to my iphone.
thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## drummerbull

First of all you need to install iTunes to be able to sync music, videos, pictures. Your phone will connect to the internet on its own, you don't need to connect it to your computer to do so. There are plenty of iPhone help sites. Take a look around the net to find tutorials.


----------



## scerab

drummerbull said:


> First of all you need to install iTunes to be able to sync music, videos, pictures. Your phone will connect to the internet on its own, you don't need to connect it to your computer to do so. There are plenty of iPhone help sites. Take a look around the net to find tutorials.


Ok I downloaded iTunes 3 times yet it didnt work on my machine, you see the first time I downloaded it I couldnt use it so I uninstalled it along with quicktime and redownloaded it. And now every time I try to run iTunes it gives me an error. I tried to connect my iPhone to a wi-fi but it didnt connect even though it found the local wireless internet connection but I couldnt update or download any thing. I am so confused atm to a point where it hurts. Honestly I never used a Mac before so I am very confused and left in the dark now. My previous PDA was the iMate and I was comfortable with it. I hope I dont regret paying 700$ on the iPhone as I use to think Macs were about quality. 
Note my PC is a windows XP professional.


----------



## DoubleHelix

You're out of luck until you resolve the issue with not being able to install iTunes. Focus on that. Did you uninstall correctly? Reboot? Then reinstall? What the exact error you get trying to install? Did you search the web or one of hundreds of iTunes/iPod/iPhone forums for information? Did you read any quick start guides, manuals, or documents on how to perform the things you want to? Are you aware of the devices limitations?

Your questions are pretty vague. It's a new device for you, and there's bound to be a learning curve. Do some research.


----------



## drummerbull

On the fact of your internet on the phone, you don't need to be connected to a wi-fi network for it to work. It will default to using Edge. If that wi-fi network you are trying to connect to is not your own, and it is either encrypted or mac-auth, then you're not going to get on it with out permission from the owner.

Also remember that you did not buy a Macintosh, you bought a smart phone made by Apple.

As the previous post stated, the first thing you need to do is get iTunes working on your computer. Download it from http://www.apple.com/itunes/ and install.

If you are getting an error when you try to run it, at least tell us what the error is. Try searching on the internet for that error and find a solution.


----------



## scerab

Thank you for the replies. Well I got my iPhone working on a Wi-fi connection so thats out of the way it seemed that I needed a some what of a strong single to download files and update programs. As for the error well as I have said before I have downloaded iTunes 3 times before. The first time I downloaded it the program worked fine however I couldnt sync any files into my iPhone. So I uninstalled the program and then uninstalled quicktime in two separate processes. Ever since I never got iTunes to work on my PC. I remember getting some warning before uninstalling quicktime if that means any thing. Would Microsoft office interfere with iTunes by any chance? I just dont understand why iTunes wouldnt run every time I start iTunes it takes a few seconds then it gives me an error report and the program does not start. I downloaded iTunes from the official web site all 3 times. Any suggestions on how to get iTunes working? 
note : I have read some manuals about the iPhone and one on how to use iTunes. But didnt gain much from both well not enough to help me solve this problem at any rate. 
Any suggestions? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleHelix

As has already been stated, you need the exact errors your getting. Start searching. Post in the iPod forums.


----------

